# what size nozzles should i be running?



## ridemyfast (Jul 18, 2010)

i am looking at buying the snow stage 2 kit on friday and i have no idea on what size nozzles i should run. ive tried to contact usrt a few times but they havent responded to my emails 
what i have done: 
stage 2 unitronic 
3 inch turboback 
turbo inlet 
eurojet street FMIC 
cold air intake 
upgraded diverter 

thanks for the help in advance


----------



## 96AAAjetta (Jul 7, 2008)

USRT wont give you information like that unless you buy a WMI kit from them. But if you're interested to know, you can check here 
http://www.alcohol-injection.com/en/nozzle-selector.php 
It a pretty basic calculator that uses displacement, max boost, and max RPM. It will give you an answer in GPH. You can find a calculator on the interweb to convert Gal/hr to CC/min then round up to the nearest nozzle available to you. If you plan to run 2 or more nozzles they all have to add up to the number the calculator gives you. Then round up, of course. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

I always recommend a small nozzle after the FMIC, and an even smaller one post TB. saves your TB while still keeping your IATs nice and cold. 

60 or 100 cc after TB, 175cc after FMIC.


----------



## ridemyfast (Jul 18, 2010)

96AAAjetta said:


> USRT wont give you information like that unless you buy a WMI kit from them. But if you're interested to know, you can check here
> http://www.alcohol-injection.com/en/nozzle-selector.php
> It a pretty basic calculator that uses displacement, max boost, and max RPM. It will give you an answer in GPH. You can find a calculator on the interweb to convert Gal/hr to CC/min then round up to the nearest nozzle available to you. If you plan to run 2 or more nozzles they all have to add up to the number the calculator gives you. Then round up, of course.
> Hope this helps.


 thanks for the link. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 
i planned on buying my water/meth kit from usrt since I've heard so many great things about their customer service. i stated in the emails i sent them that i planned purchasing from usrt and i still haven't received anything back.


----------



## ridemyfast (Jul 18, 2010)

Krieger said:


> I always recommend a small nozzle after the FMIC, and an even smaller one post TB. saves your TB while still keeping your IATs nice and cold.
> 
> 60 or 100 cc after TB, 175cc after FMIC.


 where should i place the nozzle in the throttle body hose?


----------



## 96AAAjetta (Jul 7, 2008)

ridemyfast said:


> where should i place the nozzle in the throttle body hose?


 If you're placing a nozzle post IC, you want to put it as close to the exit of the intercooler as possible. As for post TB, you can get a spacer plate that is tapped for the nozzle, or you can pull that vacuum port out of the top of the throttle body(it comes out easily with pliers as it is just pressed in) and tap it yourself. Most folk don't recommend putting one close to the front of the throttle as the meth will eat your TB with the quickness.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

96AAAjetta said:


> USRT wont give you information like that unless you buy a WMI kit from them.


Why would you say/think that? I would gladly give that info out. Sorry your emails were not answered, i know Scott had some issues with our accounts so they very well could have not been received. Anyway, i should be patrolling this forum a little more so if you have any more questions ask them here or PM me or Justin.:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2011)

ridemyfast said:


> thanks for the link. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> i planned on buying my water/meth kit from usrt since I've heard so many great things about their customer service. i stated in the emails i sent them that i planned purchasing from usrt and i still haven't received anything back.


Sorry you have not gotten a response back. I try to answer all of the emails. Please send me an email at [email protected]

:beer:


----------



## 96AAAjetta (Jul 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Why would you say/think that? I would gladly give that info out. Sorry your emails were not answered, i know Scott had some issues with our accounts so they very well could have not been received. Anyway, i should be patrolling this forum a little more so if you have any more questions ask them here or PM me or Justin.:beer:


I would say/think that cause of this message i got from Scott. Im not trying to bash you guys. Its a perfectly reasonable policy to have. As a tech in an auto repair shop, I've worked up quotes for people that took me a good bit of time only to have them turn down the work or take the quote to someone else, so i understand why you would have that policy. Again, im not trying to bad mouth or speak ill of USRT, im just passing on the info i was given in the hopes that it will help the next guy.

[email protected] 
Forum Sponsor
Join Date
Jan 13th, 2005
Location
Haddon Heights, NJ
Posts
3,641
Vehicles
MK4 Jetta 2.0T, Mk1 Scirocco 16v, 323 GTX

Re: Advice on nozzle size?
06-05-2012 12:03 PM 
Well, as I mentioned before, we'll happily calculate your nozzle sizes at the point that you are ready to invest. This is USRT policy so as to avoid major investment in a consumer's project only for them to take the information and run to eBay with it. It happened frequently enough for us to adopt this stance. The abuse burns us up big time, creates resentment when there needn't be any, etc. We're not about to be exploited. Of course, this has nothing to do with you individually. 
Scott F. Williams, Team Director
US Rally Team
www.facebook.com/usrallyteam
Reply With Quote Forward


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

yea he enlightened me when he saw the post so that was my bad. Odd i never knew that was a policy and i been working with him for 3years now:laugh:


----------

